# We Made A Halloween Horror House!



## HallowCouple (Nov 4, 2019)

I don't know about you but me and my wife are already missing Halloween! 
This year we made a Halloween Horror House (for under $100) 
We had so much fun doing it. If you want to keep the Halloween vibe alive check it out


----------



## Hoyett (Oct 31, 2019)

Nice!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You two are adorable

Was that packing tape you used to make the hands? Very clever idea.


----------



## HallowCouple (Nov 4, 2019)

RoxyBlue said:


> You two are adorable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes &#128516; and thanks! We're going to try and do our whole torso next year


----------



## redcrowdesign (Jun 25, 2007)

That is so cool!


----------



## HallowCouple (Nov 4, 2019)

Thanks guys for the comments! Glad you enjoyed it x


----------



## costumetiger (Apr 2, 2019)

Awesome. Subscribed to your channel.


----------



## DeathStalker (Aug 6, 2008)

Good job, you looked like the both of you had a lot of fun making this!!


----------

